# I'm adding a Pi3 micro computer



## Hydroponically (Apr 4, 2017)

I call it the Pi3oneer, lol. I'm using Pioneer's cheapest model screen ( with a GMOS-045 to keep onstar and original color screen ). I'm using a Raspberry Pi3 micro computer to talk to the Cruze's ECU via an OB2 Bluetooth adapter. I plan to program my own software so I can see boost and mph via the pioneer (I want custom graphics on the display - so I don't plan on using Torque). I plan to build a digital dash with a separate Pi3 and screen. I could also play YouTube live in the car by tethering my iPhone's Internet to it - or Facebook or anything really - the possibilities are endless with a micro computer added into the Cruze. (Let me know if you have any ideas!) 
I'm still working on it but, here's a sneak peak!


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Want to see the final result! sounds like a cool mod


----------

